# Flaring calls



## B Rogers (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm working on a crow call, first one, and really wanted to flare the exhaust. I'm thinking a hollowing tool might be best but I figured you all would have great recommendations. I was able to get the flare with just a round nose carbide tool but had to do a lot more sanding because as I got deeper into the call, the bottom on my tool started rubbing due to the angle I had to approach the call at. I think @The100road had mentioned he got a tool made by someone on wood barter that he uses. I'm hoping to find something affordable as I've been loading up on too much wood lately and the bank has about ran dry. Thanks in advance. I've posted a pic so you can see the shape I'm looking to form.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Try the round nosed scraper here Bryson. The smaller size allows you to work deep into the barrel on most calls, taking small cuts and rounding the bell out. Also works nicely for lanyard grooves. 

www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-LCMINI2-5-Piece-Turning/dp/B000KIAE08/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1549081691&sr=8-3&keywords=mini+turning+tools

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Try the round nosed scraper here Bryson. The smaller size allows you to work deep into the barrel on most calls, taking small cuts and rounding the bell out. Also works nicely for lanyard grooves.
> 
> www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-LCMINI2-5-Piece-Turning/dp/B000KIAE08/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1549081691&sr=8-3&keywords=mini+turning+tools


So you'd recommend a straight tool vs a hooked/hollowing type?


----------



## myingling (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice ... me i use a sharp parting tool go in from side on angle ,,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm thinking of trying to make the guts as well. Anyone ever make crow call guts? Given the fact that they're split I'm thinking it would take some planning to get them to turn out right. If a 5/8" spindle is split, it's no longer round. Thinking I may need to split a square blank then either tape or glue the ends, turn the middle round, part it off, then carve the contours in. I may give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Try the round nosed scraper here Bryson. The smaller size allows you to work deep into the barrel on most calls, taking small cuts and rounding the bell out. Also works nicely for lanyard grooves.
> 
> www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-LCMINI2-5-Piece-Turning/dp/B000KIAE08/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1549081691&sr=8-3&keywords=mini+turning+tools



Esther is starting to really dislike you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I'm thinking of trying to make the guts as well. Anyone ever make crow call guts? Given the fact that they're split I'm thinking it would take some planning to get them to turn out right. If a 5/8" spindle is split, it's no longer round. Thinking I may need to split a square blank then either tape or glue the ends, turn the middle round, part it off, then carve the contours in. I may give it a shot.



Nice approach!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 2, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I'm thinking of trying to make the guts as well. Anyone ever make crow call guts? Given the fact that they're split I'm thinking it would take some planning to get them to turn out right. If a 5/8" spindle is split, it's no longer round. Thinking I may need to split a square blank then either tape or glue the ends, turn the middle round, part it off, then carve the contours in. I may give it a shot.




Don't split it all the way. Cut into it with band saw, leaving the bottom end round, using a wedge to hold the reed in place. Such call guts are commercially available in different calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 2, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> So you'd recommend a straight tool vs a hooked/hollowing type?



Yeah it's really not difficult with a small scraper. Carbide in my experience is just going to cause more sanding. The scraper you can work gently around the bell to shape it. If you wanted to reduce turn time and material to remove, you could open the 5/8" bore with a step drill, but time it takes to remove that little bit of material you're going to take out, you can turn it out with a properly sharpened scraper. There again with the step drill you will probably run into more tear out than with the scraper.

If you turn your tool rest across the end of the call it's fairly simple to turn a small bead on the inside of the bell as well. If you want to go all in on that deal, sharpen the left side of your scraper back 1/4" or so and you can cut along the left edge going into the bell, saving having turn quite so backwards in your cut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 2, 2019)

I have made my own guts on a few crow calls. After making a few using the plastic purchased ones it just didn’t feel right. Lol. I think there’s a tutorial over on custom calls or one of those other call forums. Took some tinkering but we did finally get them to sound good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Don't split it all the way. Cut into it with band saw, leaving the bottom end round, using a wedge to hold the reed in place. Such call guts are commercially available in different calls.


If you run across a link or picture, could you post please? Only crow guts I've seen have been split, but not splitting sounds like less of a headache.


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 2, 2019)

Ray D said:


> I have made my own guts on a few crow calls. After making a few using the plastic purchased ones it just didn’t feel right. Lol. I think there’s a tutorial over on custom calls or one of those other call forums. Took some tinkering but we did finally get them to sound good.


I saw this tutorial on THO.

https://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php?topic=7108.0


----------



## Ray D (Feb 2, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I saw this tutorial on THO.
> 
> https://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php?topic=7108.0



That looks like the one we used. Tho gamecalls is great for tutorials


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Try the round nosed scraper here Bryson. The smaller size allows you to work deep into the barrel on most calls, taking small cuts and rounding the bell out. Also works nicely for lanyard grooves.
> 
> www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-LCMINI2-5-Piece-Turning/dp/B000KIAE08/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1549081691&sr=8-3&keywords=mini+turning+tools



Somethings not right here... 1 set of 5 for $29.99 or 2 sets of 5 for $149.99


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 2, 2019)

Nothing wrong with that -- buy the 1 set of 5 - 5 times and get 25 of them instead of 10 -- DOH -- that's crazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Somethings not right here... 1 set of 5 for $29.99 or 2 sets of 5 for $149.99



Yeah I saw that too... Should be price for 5 sets. Can't imagine enough people buying more than 1 set at a time to make it worth the separate price option.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Wedge Type Calls - Most are duck calls, but there are a few there that the basic theory I would think could be adapted to Crow Calls.


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 3, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I'm working on a crow call, first one, and really wanted to flare the exhaust. I'm thinking a hollowing tool might be best but I figured you all would have great recommendations. I was able to get the flare with just a round nose carbide tool but had to do a lot more sanding because as I got deeper into the call, the bottom on my tool started rubbing due to the angle I had to approach the call at. I think @The100road had mentioned he got a tool made by someone on wood barter that he uses. I'm hoping to find something affordable as I've been loading up on too much wood lately and the bank has about ran dry. Thanks in advance. I've posted a pic so you can see the shape I'm looking to form.
> 
> View attachment 160061



Hello Bryson,

Beautiful call and the "belled" end tops it off.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2019)

@TimR small cupped carbide will reach right in there very easily and more than affordable

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 4, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> @TimR small cupped carbide will reach right in there very easily and more than affordable



Yep, that’s what I use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

